# My 2nd take at building a coil on the Magma



## Rudi

Got bored at home and decided to build... tripple paralell 26g kanthal (wraped around a 3mm screwdriver) ohms out at 0.2 ohms .. single coil build... damn i love this build a lot!!! just the kind of hot vape i like! 
critisism,comments and advice welcome(like i said this is my 2nd coil ever so still learning)

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rowan Francis

that's awesome , carry on ...


----------



## whatalotigot

Triple parallel, Nicely done!


----------



## Riddle

Very neat coiling man. That's looks brilliant.


----------



## whatalotigot

For your next build, if you like the hot vapes, Try taking 3 26g wires and twist them together using a drill, (pm me if you want a walk through) then do 5/6 wraps (how ever many you did with this parallel.) More space to play in the RDA and can also be easier to wrap around your bit, and you should have the same ohm reading, it can produce a more "rough" throat hit and a hot vape aswell. Just a thought. if you like that sorta stuff. But for your 2nd build thats a very impressive tight build.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Very nicely done @Rudi, you have a knack for this. My only concern is that you're going very low resistance, do you have good batteries?


----------



## Rudi

BumbleBee said:


> Very nicely done @Rudi, you have a knack for this. My only concern is that you're going very low resistance, do you have good batteries?


yip.. efest 18650's 2500mah 35A IMR's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rudi

The Juice flavour on this coil is insane!!!

VapeKing Cotton Candy on this coil...YuuuuMMMMYYY!!! where do i buy this in 1L's? 20ml bottles aint cutting it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VandaL

That is a very nice looking coil. Did the Vaseline aid in making it look this good ?  
Is it getting enough air. I see the magma's tiny air hole vs that mammoth coil


----------



## Rudi

VandaL said:


> That is a very nice looking coil. Did the Vaseline aid in making it look this good ?
> Is it getting enough air. I see the magma's tiny air hole vs that mammoth coil


Lol you and that vaseline aganin...na it gets plenty of air.. actually funny thing is i was expecting the vape to be a little warmer..but yea im very impressed with this!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Rudi said:


> yip.. efest 18650's 2500mah 35A IMR's


That is an awesome build, you certainly can.
Just a word of caution: The continuous discharge rating of those Efests are 20A (35A being the pulse rating). At 0.2 ohms on a fresh battery you are pulling 21A at 88W. If you want to preserve your face for your marriage next year, maybe a good idea to get VTC batteries or build higher resistance coils.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Marzuq

@Rudi ypu are really skilled at coil building. Very neat coil especially considering it's a triple parallel wrap


----------



## Ollie

yuss... super neat coil @Rudi, looks like something ill have to try in the not so distant future.


----------



## Ollie

..... And now I need a magma too!


----------



## WHITELABEL

Very nice coil man, haven't tried the parallel coils yet. I'm going to have to give that a go. Did you straighten the wire first?


----------



## Rudi

Andre said:


> That is an awesome build, you certainly can.
> Just a word of caution: The continuous discharge rating of those Efests are 20A (35A being the pulse rating). At 0.2 ohms on a fresh battery you are pulling 21A at 88W. If you want to preserve your face for your marriage next year, maybe a good idea to get VTC batteries or build higher resistance coils.


Thank you @Andre to be honest I didt know that about those batteries.. did another test on the meter and its 0.3 ohms after I did some fideling to get the coil neat..vtc's is on my december shopping list 
But thanx for the heads up on the battery.. need to do some more research on batteries!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rudi

Gambit said:


> Very nice coil man, haven't tried the parallel coils yet. I'm going to have to give that a go. Did you straighten the wire first?


Yea,I cut 3 strands,about 7-8 inches(not cm),and took out my drill(knew I was going to use it for something eventually) clamped it into the chuck,gave it a spin and straight it was.. easy to coil when they are straight.. want to get me some more wire to play with.. only have 26g at the moment..

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Andre

Rudi said:


> Thank you @Andre to be honest I didt know that about those batteries.. did another test on the meter and its 0.3 ohms after I did some fideling to get the coil neat..vtc's is on my december shopping list
> But thanx for the heads up on the battery.. need to do some more research on batteries!


Awesome, at 0.3 the amp draw is around 14A, which leaves a good margin of safety. Just incredible how exponentially the amp draw increases from around 0.2 ohms.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rudi

Been doing some reading last night on batteries and found this nice little chart im gna stick up against my wall somewre.. thanx again for the info on all of this.. see now on Steam Engine i aimed for 0.3 ohms, so i never checked the amps on 0.2.. but yea rather safe than sorry...

Where do i find VTC5's tho? i dont see any one seel them except for Vape Cartel (vtc4's) found this but not sure its the real thing.. they look Authentic tho...http://www.aliexpress.com/item/1865...lectonic-cigarette-power-tool/2044397394.html ... i have never imported anything so dont know the whole process/customs/price ect... and would rather support the local guys..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## whatalotigot

Rudi said:


> Been doing some reading last night on batteries and found this nice little chart im gna stick up against my wall somewre.. thanx again for the info on all of this.. see now on Steam Engine i aimed for 0.3 ohms, so i never checked the amps on 0.2.. but yea rather safe than sorry...
> 
> Where do i find VTC5's tho? i dont see any one seel them except for Vape Cartel (vtc4's) found this but not sure its the real thing.. they look Authentic tho...http://www.aliexpress.com/item/1865...lectonic-cigarette-power-tool/2044397394.html ... i have never imported anything so dont know the whole process/customs/price ect... and would rather support the local guys..
> 
> View attachment 15295
> View attachment 15297
> View attachment 15298



Thanks @Rudi for that chart. Very helpful. And as far as I know iv also been trying to get some VTC5 batteries, VapeMob does have but Im pretty sure they are out of stock. @ 0.2ohm the 18650 battery should be fine. I am at 0.2 as we speak on the Efest 18650 35A 2500mah battery and havnt been having any problems with it. I think 0.15 would be the lowest I dare to go on this battery.


----------



## Andre

whatalotigot said:


> Thanks @Rudi for that chart. Very helpful. And as far as I know iv also been trying to get some VTC5 batteries, VapeMob does have but Im pretty sure they are out of stock. @ 0.2ohm the 18650 battery should be fine. I am at 0.2 as we speak on the Efest 18650 35A 2500mah battery and havnt been having any problems with it. I think 0.15 would be the lowest I dare to go on this battery.


The 35A on that Efest refers to burst discharge rating not to continuous discharge rating, which is only 20A. Now check the chart again.


----------



## baksteen8168

whatalotigot said:


> Thanks @Rudi for that chart. Very helpful. And as far as I know iv also been trying to get some VTC5 batteries, VapeMob does have but Im pretty sure they are out of stock. @ 0.2ohm the 18650 battery should be fine. I am at 0.2 as we speak on the Efest 18650 35A 2500mah battery and havnt been having any problems with it. I think 0.15 would be the lowest I dare to go on this battery.


Vape Cartel has Sony VTC4's in stock.


----------



## Andre

Rudi said:


> Been doing some reading last night on batteries and found this nice little chart im gna stick up against my wall somewre.. thanx again for the info on all of this.. see now on Steam Engine i aimed for 0.3 ohms, so i never checked the amps on 0.2.. but yea rather safe than sorry...
> 
> Where do i find VTC5's tho? i dont see any one seel them except for Vape Cartel (vtc4's) found this but not sure its the real thing.. they look Authentic tho...http://www.aliexpress.com/item/1865...lectonic-cigarette-power-tool/2044397394.html ... i have never imported anything so dont know the whole process/customs/price ect... and would rather support the local guys..
> 
> View attachment 15295
> View attachment 15297
> View attachment 15298


Those are very likely to be fakes. VTC5 almost impossible to get hold of nowadays - not made anymore. Best is to get the VTC4s from Vape Cartel.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq

makes you feel so comfy when you see how many guys are paying attention to safety. pat on the back for everyone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rudi

Yea i saw the VTC4's at Vape Cartell and its inked on my shopping list..Im all about safety and vowed that i wil stay above 0.3ohms with these efests..But it is good too see the safety awareness going around! Stay Safe!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

